# Evod Coil



## hands (1/10/14)

i got some kanthal 32g and some silica 2mm wick to try my hand at coiling. making coils for the evod turns out to be really easy, quick and fun.i must say that it is very satisfying when you vape on a coil that you made yourself. i know its not rocket science and that it is only a evod coil but it put a big smile on my face and i am vaping like a boss.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Pictures or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (1/10/14)

came to 2.2ohm
just look at that nasty old coil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (1/10/14)

Lol... You should see the ugly ass coil I have now. It wouldn't work, turns out it was too high and it was touching the stem.

So I had to get back in there and move it around.

But hey, ugly works.

You should try cotton wick. I prefer it, gives more flavour. Boiled first, organic cotton.


----------



## Andre (1/10/14)

Have never had the courage to try it myself, but from all accounts the diy coil and wick will outperform the commercial one. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (1/10/14)

i will try some cotton next i have two more to coil and will do them in cotton.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

hands said:


> came to 2.2ohm
> just look at that nasty old coil
> View attachment 12290
> 
> View attachment 12291


That is some very neat coiling there @hands, especially around that pesky silica, well done!

Try one or two wraps less on your next one and let us know what you think of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (2/10/14)

Well done! Motivation for me. Best pic - clearest pic i've seen so far. Did you wrap the wire around the wick or you managed to pull it in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

Cat said:


> Well done! Motivation for me. Best pic - clearest pic i've seen so far. Did you wrap the wire around the wick or you managed to pull it in?



i wrapped it around the wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/10/14)

hands said:


> i got some kanthal 32g and some silica 2mm wick to try my hand at coiling. making coils for the evod turns out to be really easy, quick and fun.i must say that it is very satisfying when you vape on a coil that you made yourself. i know its not rocket science and that it is only a evod coil but it put a big smile on my face and i am vaping like a boss.


That is where it all started for me...
Bought a piece of wire, some silica and recoiled a protank(evod).
Now I don't do commercial coils at all. I actually bought a pack some time ago, and have not even used them yet!
Get a Kayfun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Get a Kayfun!


Kayfun is next on my list and i will probably get one during the month. i have to feed the wife and kids for a bit


----------



## ET (2/10/14)

well done dude. also started rebuilding protank/evod coils, and you're right, vape just seems so much better on a home made coil by far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

I think I may have the hang of it now. I'm building the EVOD coils efficiently now. 1metre of Kanthal later.

My latest is a 1,3 ohm and doesn't gurgle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think I may have the hang of it now. I'm building the EVOD coils efficiently now. 1metre of Kanthal later.
> 
> My latest is a 1,3 ohm and doesn't gurgle.


Not even the price of one commercial coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

There's no point in me starting a new thread, I'll just make double sure and ask here.

I bought 28g kanthal to rebuild EVOD coils. So it works, but I can't fit enough wraps to make higher than around 1,4ohm coils. I want higher resistance to save my MVP battery life.

Also sometimes there's a slight delay in firing up. 

So I should get 30 or 32g next time? From what I gather the higher the guage, the thinner the wire, correct?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There's no point in me starting a new thread, I'll just make double sure and ask here.
> 
> I bought 28g kanthal to rebuild EVOD coils. So it works, but I can't fit enough wraps to make higher than around 1,4ohm coils. I want higher resistance to save my MVP battery life.
> 
> ...


You are correct, thinner wire will mean you need less wraps to get a higher resistance. It also heats up faster. The thinner the wire the trickier it is to work with though, 32g is very springy, torching it before you wrap your coil helps to reduce the springiness and helps it keep it's shape. A mini blow torch is ideal for this but an ordinary lighter will work too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> You are correct, thinner wire will mean you need less wraps to get a higher resistance. It also heats up faster. The thinner the wire the trickier it is to work with though, 32g is very springy, torching it before you wrap your coil helps to reduce the springiness and helps it keep it's shape. A mini blow torch is ideal for this but an ordinary lighter will work too.



Thank you!

Torch lighters are scarce, been looking for one.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Torch lighters are scarce, been looking for one.


A regular bic lighter works just fine, it's what I use, never bothered with the torch. Just unwind a length of wire, about the length that you're going to use and slowly run it through the flame making sure that it glows a bright orange, you will actually see it lose the will to live as you go along

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

lol...


----------



## DoubleD (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There's no point in me starting a new thread, I'll just make double sure and ask here.
> 
> I bought 28g kanthal to rebuild EVOD coils. So it works, but I can't fit enough wraps to make higher than around 1,4ohm coils. I want higher resistance to save my MVP battery life.
> 
> ...



I use 30g kanthal which works great, using either a 1mm ID / 12wrap or a 2mm ID / 6-7 wrap and it's easy to work with

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Torch lighters are scarce, been looking for one.



Most of the larger Pick&Pay stores should have these near the Camping/Outdoor goodies, where lazy people like me get charcoal for the braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/10/14)

isnt the evod coil the same as the old protank coils? i comfortable wrap a 10 wrap microcoil and fit one inside the old protank cups. comes in at 1.7 ohms, 2mm id, 28 gauge kanthal. works a treat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hands (6/10/14)

*


ET said:



isnt the evod coil the same as the old protank coils?

Click to expand...

*
same thing as far as i know. there might be a difference on the post length but coiling it should be the same.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

ET said:


> isnt the evod coil the same as the old protank coils? i comfortable wrap a 10 wrap microcoil and fit one inside the old protank cups. comes in at 1.7 ohms, 2mm id, 28 gauge kanthal. works a treat.



Ye it is.

I think the ID I am using is around 2mm. The problem I'm having is when you blow torch it to keep the coils tight, mine aren't quite sitting tight, because I'm using a lighter. So 10 wraps looks as though it might be a bit tight.


----------



## ET (6/10/14)

think hard, anyone you know with a chef's torch they not using? go visit them and borrow it for say a month or twelve

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

ET said:


> think hard, anyone you know with a chef's torch they not using? go visit them and borrow it for say a month or twelve



What's annoying is I've had pretty serious elec lighters in the past that would do the trick.

Those wind proof jobs... 
I was given two. Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What's annoying is I've had pretty serious elec lighters in the past that would do the trick.
> 
> Those wind proof jobs...
> I was given two. Haven't seen them in years.


Lol, yes....and they never worked when they had to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, yes....and they never worked when they had to.



lol... Yip they were pretty rubbish at the best of times. I would always go back to good old fashioned BICs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

I still have a Windmill lighter that stays in the boat for bad weather... well now that I don't smoke it has moved out the boat but it's no where near as good at torching kanthal as my daughter's creme brule lighter is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have a Windmill lighter that stays in the boat for bad weather... well now that I don't smoke it has moved out the boat but it's no where near as good at torching kanthal as my daughter's creme brule lighter is!
> 
> View attachment 12679



That's the one!
There were unfortunately so much rubbish imitations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There's no point in me starting a new thread, I'll just make double sure and ask here.
> 
> I bought 28g kanthal to rebuild EVOD coils. So it works, but I can't fit enough wraps to make higher than around 1,4ohm coils. I want higher resistance to save my MVP battery life.
> 
> ...



Hey @r0gue z0mbie , i will echo @ET's comment
I used to make my Evod coils on a 1.5mm screwdriver with 28g. 10 wraps was about 1.6 ohms
I tried to wrap it very tight and although youre not supposed to pinch and squeeze once installed incase you burn the rubber grommet i did it a little bit, not long pulses and with a tweezer that could get in there. Worked like a charm
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-40#post-21558

Just be careful with too big a diameter that you dont end up touching the chimney cap when you put it on

If you want different wire, yes, go for 30g. Its thinner than 28g and you will be able to achieve higher resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hey @r0gue z0mbie , i will echo @ET's comment
> I used to make my Evod coils on a 1.5mm screwdriver with 28g. 10 wraps was about 1.6 ohms
> I tried to wrap it very tight and although youre not supposed to pinch and squeeze once installed incase you burn the rubber grommet i did it a little bit, not long pulses and with a tweezer that could get in there. Worked like a charm
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-40#post-21558
> ...



Thank you, I'm going to get 30g next.

I got to 9 wraps yesterday and got to 1.5 ohms. The battery did last until 11:00 pm from morning, vaping on around 8watts.

But I prefer vaping on higher watts with menthol and fruit juices. So ideally I want to get to 16ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

